# Error during initialization: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data



## kellyfelly

I have Just installed Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare and when i try to start the game i get the message 

"----- Initializing Renderer ----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit [Windows default] sound
ERROR: unable to load eq filter.
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 2.0
Vertex shader version is 0.0
Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data."

I am using Windows Vista and My graphics are Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family. The computer is only 2 weeks old so i expect the graphics card to be up to date.

Thanks in advance
KellyFelly


----------



## koala

Hi, welcome to TSF



> Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
> Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


This is telling you that your computer's graphics device is not good enough to run the game. The Intel 82945G Express Chipset is integrated graphics, meaning it's a chip on the motherboard rather than a proper graphics card. The computer might only be 2 weeks old, but it is not designed to play modern games like CoD4 which are graphically very demanding.

Also, the 'eq filter' error could indicate a problem with either your sound driver or DirectX. Try reinstalling both, but I don't think you'll be able to run the game with integrated graphics that doesn't support 'Hardware Transform & Lighting'.


----------



## Daenk

koala said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF
> 
> 
> This is telling you that your computer's graphics device is not good enough to run the game. The Intel 82945G Express Chipset is integrated graphics, meaning it's a chip on the motherboard rather than a proper graphics card. The computer might only be 2 weeks old, but it is not designed to play modern games like CoD4 which are graphically very demanding.
> 
> Also, the 'eq filter' error could indicate a problem with either your sound driver or DirectX. Try reinstalling both, but I don't think you'll be able to run the game with integrated graphics that doesn't support 'Hardware Transform & Lighting'.


Im having the same problem, Only it would work the last time i installed CoD4. It just randomly stopped working.


----------

